# Upgrade from a Sage Barista



## foiled (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi,

My Sage barista has died after several years of heavy use.

My wife has given me permission to buy a Sage Oracle Touch as an upgrade, is there anything else I should be looking at wife a budget of around £1600?

Thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome is that for grinder and Machine. Permission mmmm . ?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

ACS Minima and you have £500 left for a decent grinder.


----------



## foiled (Mar 30, 2020)

Jony said:


> Welcome is that for grinder and Machine. Permission mmmm . ?


 For both, although could potentially push the budget up a little


----------



## Stephen_B (Feb 2, 2020)

ACS Minima + Niche Zero and you have a pretty awesome setup. Might be a little more of 'manual' than the sage setup, but the results would be worth it IMO.


----------



## foiled (Mar 30, 2020)

John Yossarian said:


> ACS Minima and you have £500 left for a decent grinder.


 Oh, that looks nice, and doesn't look overly complicated. Ill read some reviews later


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

foiled said:


> Oh, that looks nice, and doesn't look overly complicated. Ill read some reviews later


 You need to see the review DavecUK made. It is a nice machine built with high quality components, very stable temperature-wise too.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

A few people have mentioned the ACS Minima . is this considered the best ~£1000 coffee machine? What might be some contenders, are there a couple that most people consider the best choice at that price point?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

CocoLoco said:


> A few people have mentioned the ACS Minima . is this considered the best ~£1000 coffee machine? What might be some contenders, are there a couple that most people consider the best choice at that price point?


 For a double boiler machine it is pretty good (ACS Minima). A HX machine with no flush needed is Mara X. It has been on sale for about a month now. There are others too but, if I personally were looking for a machine in this price bracket, these two would be on the top of the list. Just my 2 p.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I was gonna say what about a Lelit Mara X though I have no experience. Seems like a great way to solve issues with HX machines.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Spend a big chunk on a quality grinder. That is where you get the best bang for your buck. I shipped someone a Fracino Classico and a Eureka Atom a few days ago. That was a lovely set up and within your budget.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Spend a big chunk on a quality grinder. That is where you get the best bang for your buck. I shipped someone a Fracino Classico and a Eureka Atom a few days ago. That was a lovely set up and within your budget.


 Is Eureka Atom considered the best £500 grinder? Maybe apart from, or equal to, the Niche?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

CocoLoco said:


> Is Eureka Atom considered the best £500 grinder? Maybe apart from, or equal to, the Niche?


 I have not spent enough time with the Niche to pass a firm judgment on it. I can say at the moment though that Eureka are my go to in almost every price point. For the professional they offer super easy adjustment of both grind and dose time which is what is needed to keep shots tip top and they offer great value too.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I have not spent enough time with the Niche to pass a firm judgment on it. I can say at the moment though that Eureka are my go to in almost every price point. For the professional they offer super easy adjustment of both grind and dose time which is what is needed to keep shots tip top and they offer great value too.


 Thanks, good to know. I've only been into home stuff since December, I got £200 off a Sage Barista Express on Black Friday, but I've got the bug and upgradeitis, so next year I may look at a £1500 set up. Mara X and ACS Minima look to be in the early running although the more I read I think Mara X is one to go for, but grinders I don't know much about. I want something really good but not over £500 ideally. I'll look in Eurekas, if pros like yourself recommend them (and I see they get love on this forum too), it's a good place to start.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

CocoLoco said:


> Thanks, good to know. I've only been into home stuff since December, I got £200 off a Sage Barista Express on Black Friday, but I've got the bug and upgradeitis, so next year I may look at a £1500 set up. Mara X and ACS Minima look to be in the early running although the more I read I think Mara X is one to go for, but grinders I don't know much about. I want something really good but not over £500 ideally. I'll look in Eurekas, if pros like yourself recommend them (and I see they get love on this forum too), it's a good place to start.


 Ahh the upgrade bug. Yeah I get that regularly.......... This can soon become and expensive hobby, sure is a great one though. When you are ready to upgrade, give me a shout. We offer great deals on equipment, particularly to forum members. Thanks


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Ahh the upgrade bug. Yeah I get that regularly.......... This can soon become and expensive hobby, sure is a great one though. When you are ready to upgrade, give me a shout. We offer great deals on equipment, particularly to forum members. Thanks


 Awesome, thank you, I will. I booked marked you last night as planning to try the coffee once you get roasting again.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

CocoLoco said:


> Awesome, thank you, I will. I booked marked you last night as planning to try the coffee once you get roasting again.


 Still open, still roasting and we hope to remain so! Apologies to foiled if we've hijacked this thread a little.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Let's get back on track: Best £1500-1600 combo. So far we have:

Machine: Mara X, ACS Minima

Grinder: Niche, Eureka Atom.

Anyone else have others to add to this list?


----------



## foiled (Mar 30, 2020)

The ACS minima looks good, just undecided on the grinder.

i would like a grinder that can automatically dose but looks as good as the Niche, any options?

thanks


----------



## PeteRobo (Apr 8, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Ahh the upgrade bug. Yeah I get that regularly.......... This can soon become and expensive hobby, sure is a great one though. When you are ready to upgrade, give me a shout. We offer great deals on equipment, particularly to forum members. Thanks


 Can you let me know about a deal on a Classico wooden and a eureka? I am also looking to upgrade from a Sage BE. 
thanks


----------

